# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  parkiranje s invalidskom naljepnicom

## marijela

Ja sam već navela da sam mama djeteta s posebnim potrebama i sukladno tome vozim auto s invalidskom naljepnicom.I uvijek u 90% slučajeva oni bez naljepnice se parkiraju na invalidska mjesta.I naravno kad  dođem ja s djetetom npr.kod doktora ili u grad ili u Klaićevu,nemammo mjesta.U više navrata sam zvala pauka,ali ili ne dođe ili osjetim u glasu osobe koja se javi kako sam  "dosadna".Ne znam kome više da se obratim ili kako ljudi nemaju opće kulture i samo malo razmijevanja za invalidne osobe.Jer nismo svi zdravi i ne možemo svi hodati.

----------


## Davor

Imam staža s time već 14 godina i mogu ti samo potvrditi da je sada situacija mila majka u odnosu na prije samo 3 godine, a da uopće ne spominjem ono prije. Svakako zovi pauka, a ako tek svaki deseti put digne divljaka - naučit će.
Korisni brojevi su i od komunalnih redara i od prometne policije  :Wink:

----------


## marijela

Hvala ti,a ja ti sad imam jednu novu tehniku.Parkiram se iza auta tako da ne može izić dok ja ne obavim kaj imam,bilo gdje.Najviše su mi tlak digli Austrijanci sa X5 BMW-om koji su se bez imalo ustručavanja parkirali na invalidsko mjesto i to pod izgovorom kao da su samo kratko obavili nešto u Turbo Limaču!!!!A ja s djetetom u autu i čekam da se oslobodi mjesto za parkirat.Ali jednom je i pauk došao,ali samo jednom,moram priznat.U svakom slučaju hvala i tebi puno sreće

----------


## Lukina mamma

Nažalost, to je nekultura. Parkirna mjesta za invalide nemaju funkciju "pomoćnog parkinga kad želimo autom ući u dućan". Zovite pauka, zaslužujemo to ako smo tako bezosjećajni.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marijela

Ma to je strašno koliko su ljudi bezobrazni.Zovem pauka svaki put,ali nekad hoće,ali u najviše slučajeva ne dođe.Ja ne mogu razumijeti kako neko se može parkirati tamo gdje mu nije mjesto.Mi to nikada nećemo naučiti.Hvala na potpori

----------


## ivano2

I meni je to grozna nekultura.... isto kao i parkiranje po nogostupu a da se ne ostavi mjesta da možeš proći sa dječjim (ili invalidskim) kolicima. Jednom sam se tako provlačila sa kolicima pored nekog auta a tip sjedi unutra i onako spusti prozor i pita "jel smetam?". A naravno da je smetao, ali nije ni pokazao volju da se pomakne. Odgovor koji je dobio " Ma neeee, meni ne smetate ali ja ionako nemam metalik boju na kolicima pa ako vas zastružem neću imati štete". Zinuo je ko riba :shock:

----------


## marijela

Odlično!!!!Ma super!!!Ja sam stala neki dan ispred tipa koji je imao neki novi auto,ne znam točno koje marke.I gledala ga  sprozora doma zdravlja kako se muči da izađe preko nogostupa,jer nije mogao ni naprijed ni nazad.Mislilm da je nešto ožuljao na autu,jer je grozno zagrebalo.I sišla sam i pitala ga je li zna čitat latinično pismo i brojeve,a njegov je odgovor bio da je samo išao u ljekarnu.Samo sam se okrenula i otišla,a on se nastavio mučit da iziđe.

----------


## Davor

Imam totalan kontraprimjer. Jučer nas je na parkingu blokirao nekakav stari krkan (sa znakom pristupačnosti) kojemu je izgleda jedina zabava u životu maltretirati ljude koji se parkiraju na "njegovo" mjesto. Nikakvo dozivanje nije pomoglo osim pauka. Čim je došao pauk, eto njega k'o vjeverica  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marijela

Ha ha ha da krkan!Baš mi je drago da je dotrčo ko vjeverica.Pravi primjer

----------


## nadica_b

pa moram priznati da u gradu dosta rijetko se nakelju oni bez znaka, puno gore je npr ispred Bille   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ja imam parkirališno mjesto ispred svoje kuće, pa kada su ispočetka svi počeli parkirati kada bih ja s malim otišla na terapije, mi smo uredno zvali pauka i ostavljali papirić od Udruge.
Već jako jako dugo nam nitko nije se nedozvoljeno parkirao.
I u pauku su zbilja jako brzo dolazili kada bih rekla o čemu se radi   :Smile:

----------


## faith

Meni su iz pauka isto došli na poziv, ali nekultura vozača mi je nevjerovatna. Najviše me smetaju "stranci", na Britancu uredno parkira čovjek s austrijskim tablicama na mjesto za invalide, nekoliko se ljudi s njim i zakvačilo ali ništa. 
Parkirališta od velikih prodajnih centara su smješna, nemam drugi izraz, na invalidskim mjestima su uglavnom parkirani najbolji automobili, naravno bez inv. oznaka, valjda da ih gazde imaju na oku.

----------


## Davor

:Laughing:   najbolja mi je ekipa što svoju skupocjenu ergelu parkira na invalidska mjesta pred Magmom kod rotora - svi su gosti "welness-a" na katu.

----------


## anne

Velika večina njih ne poštuje niti znakove niti zakone   :Mad: 
Dok se njih nedotikavlje ljudi nemare   :Sad:  

A šta bi rekli na ovo!?!

Na invalidsko mjesto ispred naše zgrade postavljen je stupić sa ključem jer investitor koji je gradio zgradu prije tri godine je sada kad su prošle inspekcije za uporabnu dozvolu i nitko više neće gledati, odlučio prodati to mjesto kao redovan parking.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ispravite me ako griješim ali 2003 godine je donjet pravilnik da svaka zgrada sa više od deset stanova mora imati obavezno mjesto sa znakom pristupačnosti.

----------


## faith

Pa u tome i je uglavnom problem, naš Zakon je odličan samo se ne primjenjuje.

----------


## upornamama

Eh, jadni li smo... Izgleda da je zaista jedini način da se ljudi kultiviraju onaj da ih se novčano kažnjava. 
Na tu temu sam posebno osjetljiva (iako, na sreću, nemam nikoga u obitelji sa invaliditetom), i baš nikad nisam parkirala na mjesto za invalide.

----------


## daddycool

svi ljudi koji parkiraju na mjesta rezervirana za ljude s invaliditetom su invalidi. nekima samo nije postavljena službena dijagnoza.

----------


## Mirjana S.

Odnedavno koristimo znak pristupačnosti. Kako mi je u Čakovcu sve jasno glede parkiranja jer je koncesionar jako lijepo sve objasnio na svojim stranicama nazvala sam i u Zagrebparking da provjerim stanje prije nego odemo na kontrolu u Klaićevu. I najprije sve super,parkiranje besplatno, na označenom mjestu, u vozilu mora biti osoba čija je slika na iskaznici...i onda se sjetim da nas u bolnicu vozi tast sa autom njemačkih registarskih oznaka,pa pitam i to. I veli mi čovjek da NESMIJEMO PARKIRATI! Naravno, nije mi  znao reći radi čega,ali da će nam pauk u svakom slučaju dignuti auto. U Pravilniku o tome nema ni riječi...Znate li što o tome?

----------


## Davor

Jal. Iskonski hrvatski jal. Ništa drugo.
Konkretno, sada se znak pristupačnosti može dobiti samo na 80% oštećenje donjih ekstremiteta i nema izuzetaka. Konkretno se radi o uspješno provedenoj kampanji udruga tjelesnih invalida kojom su se "riješili" svih ostalih, ali isto tako i ubogih među njima samima koji si ne mogu priuštiti automobil. Konkretno, pristupačnost vrijedi na osobu *i* auto.
Tako sada imaš situaciju da roditelji djeteta s teškim mentalnim oštećenjem ne mogu dobiti znak pristupačnosti, a netko drugi tko hoda s 80% oštećenja na donje ekstremitete im se zlurado smije.

Ni med cvetjem ni pravice. Ne očekuj to ni ovdje.

----------


## Mirjana S.

Eto,bili u Klaićevoj,na Šalati...parkirali lijepim švapskim golfom na mjesta za invalide uz istaknutu iskaznicu,i ostali živi..Zaključak:Intelektualni potencijal Zagrebparkinga radi na ulici,a ne na telefonu za informacije. Nedajte se uvjeriti u suprotno.

----------


## Natasa30

> svi ljudi koji parkiraju na mjesta rezervirana za ljude s invaliditetom su invalidi. nekima samo nije postavljena službena dijagnoza.


X

Nekultura i nista drugo.

----------


## sorciere

u našoj ulici postoje 3 parkirna mjesta za invalide. imamo jednog.

parkirno mjesto za invalide zjapi prazno, ali on uredno uzme jedno od malobrojnih "redovnih" parkinga. cca 10 metara od tog praznog mjesta.  :?

----------


## piplica

> Eh, jadni li smo... Izgleda da je zaista jedini način da se ljudi kultiviraju onaj da ih se novčano kažnjava. 
> Na tu temu sam posebno osjetljiva (iako, na sreću, nemam nikoga u obitelji sa invaliditetom), i baš nikad nisam parkirala na mjesto za invalide.


Potpis.

----------


## mikka

> u našoj ulici postoje 3 parkirna mjesta za invalide. imamo jednog.
> 
> parkirno mjesto za invalide zjapi prazno, ali on uredno uzme jedno od malobrojnih "redovnih" parkinga. cca 10 metara od tog praznog mjesta.  :?


pa da, i kod nas je ta druga strana na djelu. ima pet parkirnih za invalide na jednom mjestu, i jos po jedno na 3 mjesta iza kuce. ta mjesta zjape prazna, a mi stanari nemamo gdje parkirati. ja se, naravno, nikad ne parkiram na invalidsko, ali onda moram parkirati dalje i nositi klinca, stvari iz ducana i sl. u 6. mjesecu trudnoce.

ne znam koji im je vrag bio da stave jos tih 5 mjesta, kad ni ona 3 nisu bila popunjena :/

----------


## sorciere

> ne znam koji im je vrag bio da stave jos tih 5 mjesta, kad ni ona 3 nisu bila popunjena :/


ma mene ni to ne smeta. ali me smeta kad je mjesto prazno - a ja nemam gdje parkirati   :Mad:  . jer nikad ne parkiram na mjesto za invalide, ali dotični parkira na potencijalno moje mjesto...  :? 

uostalom, ne znam kak je dobio tu naljepnicu. trči ko zec  :?  . tegli dva put više od onog što ja mogu pomaknuti...

----------


## sorciere

i vozi se isključivo SAM, dakle nije za člana kućanstva...

----------


## Mariela

Malo sam off topic ali imam pitanje. Naime, uskoro selimo u drugi grad i ne znam kakvi su običaji, a ne želimo ispasti "divljaci" niti se nepotrebno sukobljavati. Iznajmili smo stan u jednoj zgradi, ispred je neoznačeni i nezaključani parkig, ali mi se čini da stanari imaju neki običaj "svog" parkirnog mjesta (barem je tako bilo u susjedstvu). Imamo li jednako pravo parkirati ispred zgrade ako nađemo slobodno mjesto ili je bolje parkirati malo dalje? Neće nam biti lako barem u početku jer ćemo morati preseliti stvari, a baš nismo u nekoj formi. Prosvijetlite me.

----------


## Loryblue

i kod nas je stil uličnog, neoznačenog i nezaključanog parkinga. i vridi ona dobra stara: ko prvi djevojci-njegova djevojka, olitiga parkirno misto.

ako misto nije označeno brojem stana koji ga je kupio onda je misto slobodno za onoga ko ga ugrabi.
takvi parkinzi nisu ničija prčija ni vlasništvo i parkira onaj ko ga prvi ugleda slobodnog.
i kod nas je bilo: e ja živim u ovom potrunu pa bi se baš parkirao isprid portuna i ispod sviće. e neš ne, parkiraj di ima mista i cipel cuge doma. sad si sritan ako nađeš mista na desetom parkingu isprid stote zgrade.

----------


## laky

> i kod nas je stil uličnog, neoznačenog i nezaključanog parkinga. i vridi ona dobra stara: ko prvi djevojci-njegova djevojka, olitiga parkirno misto.
> 
> ako misto nije označeno brojem stana koji ga je kupio onda je misto slobodno za onoga ko ga ugrabi.
> takvi parkinzi nisu ničija prčija ni vlasništvo i parkira onaj ko ga prvi ugleda slobodnog.
> i kod nas je bilo: e ja živim u ovom potrunu pa bi se baš parkirao isprid portuna i ispod sviće. e neš ne, parkiraj di ima mista i cipel cuge doma. sad si sritan ako nađeš mista na desetom parkingu isprid stote zgrade.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  posebno ponedjeljkom

----------


## laky

> Malo sam off topic ali imam pitanje. Naime, uskoro selimo u drugi grad i ne znam kakvi su običaji, a ne želimo ispasti "divljaci" niti se nepotrebno sukobljavati. Iznajmili smo stan u jednoj zgradi, *ispred je neoznačeni i nezaključani parkig, ali mi se čini da stanari imaju neki običaj "svog" parkirnog mjesta* (barem je tako bilo u susjedstvu). Imamo li jednako pravo parkirati ispred zgrade ako nađemo slobodno mjesto ili je bolje parkirati malo dalje? Neće nam biti lako barem u početku jer ćemo morati preseliti stvari, a baš nismo u nekoj formi. Prosvijetlite me.


ma kakvog svog mjesta ako nije označeno.parkiraj :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## VIPmama

> velikih prodajnih centara su smješna, nemam drugi izraz, na invalidskim mjestima su uglavnom parkirani


potpisujem, i u mercatoneu je katastrofa, SVA invalidska mjesta su zauzeta "običnim" autima. I to još često parkiraju preko dva mjesta  :/ 
svakome bi trebalo letak zakačit, onaj: "*Uzeli ste moje mjesto, hoćete li uzeti i moju invalidnost?*"

----------


## marijela

> velikih prodajnih centara su smješna, nemam drugi izraz, na invalidskim mjestima su uglavnom parkirani
> 			
> 		
> 
> potpisujem, i u mercatoneu je katastrofa, SVA invalidska mjesta su zauzeta "običnim" autima. I to još često parkiraju preko dva mjesta  :/ 
> svakome bi trebalo letak zakačit, onaj: "*Uzeli ste moje mjesto, hoćete li uzeti i moju invalidnost?*"





potpisujem!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## faith

> velikih prodajnih centara su smješna, nemam drugi izraz, na invalidskim mjestima su uglavnom parkirani
> 			
> 		
> 
> potpisujem, i u mercatoneu je katastrofa, SVA invalidska mjesta su zauzeta "običnim" autima. I to još često parkiraju preko dva mjesta  :/ 
> svakome bi trebalo letak zakačit, onaj: "*Uzeli ste moje mjesto, hoćete li uzeti i moju invalidnost?*"


Potpisujem i moram se nadovezati, otišla sam nekoliko puta na informacije reći da su invalidska mjesta zauzeta autima bez ikakvih invalidskih oznaka, a oni uvijek vele da to nema veze s njima neka sama zovem pauk ako želim. Oni neće niti nazvati jer njihova je obaveza samo označiti mjesta i tu sve prestaje.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Gost 1

Kraj parkirnih mjesta za invalide u Merkatoru (Vukovarska) na ploči je napisano upravo to:

"Uzeli ste moje mjesto, hoćete li uzeti i moju invalidnost?"

Ima efekta.

----------


## pujica

to je ploca napravljena u suradnji sa Hrvatski savezom tjelesnih invalida (HSUTI) pa mozda treba njih ohrabrit da se zaloze za postavljanje istih oko trgovackih centara

----------


## Davor

A dio koji se zaboravlja je da zahvaljujući HSUTI-ju od 1. siječnja 2008. svi ostali invalidi, čak i sa 100% oštećenja koja onemogućuju samostalno kretanje - nemaju pravo na znak pristupačnosti.

Veliki broj tako zakinutih bi mogli dopisati: 'oš se mjenjat

Zvaničnici šute.

----------


## pujica

> A dio koji se zaboravlja je da zahvaljujući HSUTI-ju od 1. siječnja 2008. svi ostali invalidi, čak i sa 100% oštećenja koja onemogućuju samostalno kretanje - nemaju pravo na znak pristupačnosti.


pretuzno   :Crying or Very sad:   nisam ovo znala

----------


## nadica_b

daaaa? Može li malo pobliže informacija?

----------


## Davor

Pa nema tu nekih extra detalja. Svi "stari" znakovi pristupačnosti su bez slike i po novome ne vrijede, a novi se izdaju samo tjelesnima s (nisam siguran) 70% ili više oštećenja donjih ekstremiteta. Svi ostali su zakinuti.
Za više detalja treba skoknuti do pisarnice u "gradski".

----------


## uporna

Niti MM niti ja se nikada ne parkiramo na mjestu za invalide i ti natpisi koji upućuju da uzmemo i njihovu invalidnost ako smo uzeli mjesto su po meni odlični. Na žalost nekultura vozača je velika i često ide proporcionalno sa cijenom automobila.
Međutim ovaj slučaj da invalid pored 8 praznih parkirnih mjesta za invalide, zauzme redovno mjesto mi je također nepojmljivo. Možda bi i tu trebalo zvati pauk? (bez ljutnje ali suludo je da uz toliko praznih mjesta čovjek zauzme redovno a ne za njega predviđeno i uz to još i prazno mjesto)
Mene više interesiraju oni vozači koji invalidske znakove vade iz pretinaca  :?  i služe se njima da bi parkirali u bolnici pred vratima ordinacije (karikiram ali nisam daleko) ali kad izlaze iz bolnice uredno miču te oznake natrag u pretinac. Da li su to uopće važeće iskaznice?? 
Po meni za prakiranje bi invalidsko mjesto smjeli koristiti zbilja invalidi kojima je otežano kretanje i oni koji imaju invalidski znak zbog člana obitelji ali samo ako je taj prisutan u autu. 
Mi smo daleko od kulture vožnje tipa Austrije, ali također je za primjetiti da svi stranci u lijepoj našoj vrlo brzo poprime nekulturu koja bi ih u njihovoj domaji stajala malo više eurića i sankcija (a kod nas su nedodirljivi).

----------


## Deaedi

> Mene više interesiraju oni vozači koji invalidske znakove vade iz pretinaca  :?  i služe se njima da bi parkirali u bolnici pred vratima ordinacije (karikiram ali nisam daleko) ali kad izlaze iz bolnice uredno miču te oznake natrag u pretinac. Da li su to uopće važeće iskaznice?? 
> Po meni za prakiranje bi invalidsko mjesto smjeli koristiti zbilja invalidi kojima je otežano kretanje i oni koji imaju invalidski znak zbog člana obitelji ali samo ako je taj prisutan u autu.


Mozda nekoga voze na pregled, pa zato stavljaju, a idu doma sami, pa micu.

----------


## Davor

Ima ljudi koji označavanje auta znakom pristupačnosti doživljavaju kao nešto negativno i zato to izbjegavaju. Mislim da je to bez veze jer svako vozilo sada na registraciji dobije numerirani znakić i tu nema hoćeš - nećeš. Ako nema tog malog znakića (nalazi se dolje lijevo na vjetrobranskom staklu) onda je u igri muljaža.

----------


## uporna

> uporna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene više interesiraju oni vozači koji invalidske znakove vade iz pretinaca  :?  i služe se njima da bi parkirali u bolnici pred vratima ordinacije (karikiram ali nisam daleko) ali kad izlaze iz bolnice uredno miču te oznake natrag u pretinac. Da li su to uopće važeće iskaznice?? 
> Po meni za prakiranje bi invalidsko mjesto smjeli koristiti zbilja invalidi kojima je otežano kretanje i oni koji imaju invalidski znak zbog člana obitelji ali samo ako je taj prisutan u autu.
> 
> 
> Mozda nekoga voze na pregled, pa zato stavljaju, a idu doma sami, pa micu.


Ne - sami dolaze i odlaze, što upućuje na to da se neovlašteno služe znakom ili još gore da imaju lažni znak.

----------


## marijela

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  uporna prvotno napisa
> ...



živa istina!!!!!! :?

----------


## Mirjana S.

Cure,nešt ste pobrkale..."najnoviji" znakovi pristupačnosti JESU tipa iskaznice koja se može prenositi u bilo koji automobil kojim se prevozi osoba koja je zbog utvrđenog invaliditeta stekla pravo na izdavanje takve iskaznice. Sa prednje strane je plave boje, sa malom srebrnom markicom,nazivom ureda državne uprave koji je izdao dokument i pod kojom klasom, te datum važenja,a na poleđini je slika korisnika i osobni podaci. Nema više naljepnica!! Uostalom: Pravilnik , ima i sličica.
A sve komentare poput "parkirao pred vratima ordinacije" grozim se komentirati...znak pristupačnosti dobilo je moje dijete od dvije godine, očito ne bez prevelike potrebe. Iskaznica putuje u ruksaku sa njezinim stvarima,a ne u pretincu pa da služi za sve i svakoga. Pa ako je nekome žao što moramo nekad parkirati i pred samom ordinacijom, onda toga treba žaliti...

----------


## Davor

Mislim da nitko nije ništa pobrkao. Velika okrugla naljepnica na autu je opcionalni međunarodni znak pristupačnosti i nakad je bio obavezan, lijepio se sprijeda i straga i uz njega se izdavala iskaznica četvrtastog oblika. Danas je u RH za parkiranje ispravan jedino četvrtasti znak - nekad iskaznica, a na njega imaju pravo jedino osobe sa 70% i više oštećenja donjih ekstremiteta. Time su zakinuti svi ostali invalidi, čak i oni sa 100% oštećenja.

I što sad?

----------


## uporna

Mirjana S.,
nije čovjeku žao što netko doveze osobu, dijete pred vrata ordinacije ali i makne auto a ne da taj auto (često parkiran dugo) smeta ulasku i prolasku ostalih pacijenata pogotovo ljudi koji su na štakama i invalidskim kolicima.
Na žalost mislim da takva "parkiranja" u većini slučajeva obave ljudi koji se neovlašteno koriste iskaznicama, jer osobe koje i same imaju problema sa invaliditetom sigurno razmišljaju da sami ne onemoguće druge za pristup.

----------


## Davor

Novi zakon je sve, pa tako i ove "u glavu" stavio izvan zakona, a sa 70% invaliditeta na donje ekstremitete se većinom možeš prilično dobro kretati. Dok Mr. 70% skakuće okolo k'o vjeverica, ostatak ekipe se s pravom čudi.

----------


## Mirjana S.

Uporna,slučaj koji opisuješ je za komunalnog redara,policiju,"pauka"...i po mom iskustvu najčešće nema veze sa nikakvim iskaznicama(daleko da je znak pristupačnosti dozvola za pogrešno parkiranje!).  A upravo ta naša iskustva nas mogu posvađati samo zato jer nam život prolazi iz sasvim različite perspektive. Evo, ja uporno brojim aute čiji su vlasnici "samo na pet minuta" ostavili auto na rezerviranom mjestu...

----------


## Mirjana S.

Recimo,kao ovo čudo od žene http://www.medjimurje.hr/hr/3948/muke-po-parkiranju/ . I samo da znate, spomenuto parkiralište nalazi se preko puta Udruge distrofičara, invalida cerebralne....Pošto nema mjesta za komentare,uraditi ću to ovdje: dotična stvarno pravno gledano nije zaslužila tri kazne za prekršaj. Bilo bi dovoljno da su joj zagipsali jednu nogu i pustili ju nek se dalje vozi i parkira na mjestima kojima god hoće. Besplatno.

----------


## Deaedi

> ali me smeta kad je mjesto prazno - a ja nemam gdje parkirati   . jer nikad ne parkiram na mjesto za invalide, ali dotični parkira na potencijalno moje mjesto...  :? 
> ..


Prije par godina MM je imao tu naljepnicu (za prijevoz tate, invalida). I koliko se sjecam, ako bi parkirao na mjesto koje nije za invalide morao bi platiti parking i ostati samo 1,2 ili 3 sata, ovisno o zoni. S obzirom da je to rijetko koristio (kada bi vozio tatu na rehabilitaciju), a nikad nije mogao naci slobodno invalidsko mjesto, nije vadio novu naljepnicu (potvrdu) kadasmo kupili drugi auto. Da li to znaci da se sada to promijenilo, ako parkiras na mjestuetu koje nijeposebno oznaceno za invalide, a imas tu invalidsku dozvolu, parkiranje je besplatno?

----------


## Mirjana S.

Nije besplatno na običnom mjestu. Mora biti baš rezervirano. Barem u ČK i ZG,toliko znam.

----------


## Davor

Da, isključivo na označenom mjestu.
Neki gradovi nude godišnju parkirnu kartu (za sva mjesta) pod posebno dobrim uvjetima za invalide, mislim da Sisak ima nešto takvo, ali nisam siguran jer me se nije ticalo (nije Zagreb).

----------

